
Show HN: SAMSON is your personal molecular modeling solution - stephaneredon
https://www.samson-connect.net
======
stephaneredon
SAMSON is your personalized solution for molecular modeling.

Even though computational molecular modeling has existed for decades, it's
still either too expensive (thousands of dollars per user per year), too
painful (tons of free, open source software that's hard to install, use,
combine, pipeline, etc.), or both.

SAMSON solves this problem by letting you build your own molecular modeling
solution in a simple and cost-effective way: simply install SAMSON and
subscribe to just the SAMSON Elements - molecular modeling tools and services
- you need to design drugs, materials, nanosystems and more.

If you're a developer, you can use the SAMSON SDK to create SAMSON Elements
and sell them on SAMSON Connect at [https://www.samson-
connect.net](https://www.samson-connect.net).

